# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  رحلتنـــــــــآآ لبحر الجآمعة ..~

## رنيم الحب

*~* بسم الله الرحمــن الرحيم *~*
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنــــآآ بهم يآآلله.~* 

*في يومِ جميل (يوم الخميس)* 
*وكآن الجو مبدعـــآآ أجتمعت العآئلة في رحلة كآنت من أجمل الرحلآت* 
*وقضينـآآ فيهآ وقتآآ ممتعـــآ أمام البحر بأموآجه المتلآطمة* 

*وهذآ البحر من عدستي المتوآآضعة .. ~*




*تحيـــــآآتي القلبية..* 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------

نبراس،،، (12-20-2010), 

الفراش الفاطمي (11-17-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-24-2010), 

شبكة الناصرة (11-09-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (11-10-2010), 

فرح (11-11-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ماشاء الله تصوير رائع ..

الشوي طالع يشهي ..

تسلم ايدينك خيتي ..

كل المودة

----------

رنيم الحب (11-11-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يرنوم عاد 
من صباحة الله خير 
لحم مشوي 
يم يم :toung: 

عليكم بالعافية  
الله البحر بجنن

----------

رنيم الحب (11-11-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> ماشاء الله تصوير رائع ..
> 
> الشوي طالع يشهي ..
> 
> تسلم ايدينك خيتي ..
> 
> كل المودة



*يسلموو ..* 
***شبكة النــــــآآصرة*** 
*الأرووع توآآجدكم اللطيف* 
*ولآحرمنا الله منك* 
*موفقة لكل خير ..* 
*تحيــــــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## رنيم الحب

> يرنوم عاد 
> من صباحة الله خير 
> لحم مشوي 
> يم يم
> 
> عليكم بالعافية 
> الله البحر بجنن



*لآ .. أنتِ شفتيه الصبح* 
*بس أحنــآآ تعشينا بالليل*

*(تفضلي عليه .. مايغلى عليك )* 

*يسلموو غـــــآليتي ..* 
***عفـــــــآآف*** 
*شرفتينآآ برمرورك الرآآئع* 
*ولآحرمنا الله منكِ ..* 
*موفقة لكل خير ..* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## فرح

الله ..الله 
حــــــــــركاااات 
رنيم غناااتي ..
الصووور رهيييييبه والبحر عذاااااااب 
اكيييد ماشفتيني كنت في الجهه الثااانيه  :grin:  :hopemy: هههههه امزح غلاتووو
يسلمووو حبيبتي 
وننتظر الجدييييد لكِ 
لكِ اصدق الاماااني..

----------

رنيم الحب (11-11-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

> الله ..الله 
> 
> حــــــــــركاااات 
> رنيم غناااتي ..
> الصووور رهيييييبه والبحر عذاااااااب 
> فعــــــلآ كآن البحر عذآآب والجــــــــو إبدآآع 
> الأسبوع اللي فآت وهالوقت بالذآآت كنت عند البحر 
> وياليت كل أسبووع نروح (موطمـــآعة أبدآآ)
> 
> ...



*غآليتي ..* 
***فرووحــــــــــــــــة*** 
*أسعدني توآآجدكِ الرآآئع* 
*ولآحرمنآآ الله منك ..* 
*وليحفظكِ المولى ويرعـــــــآآكِ في كل حين ..* 
*تحيــــــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهمـ صلـ على محمد وآلـ محمد وعجلـ فرجهمـ*
*صوور حلـــــــــووهــ* 
*والبحر جميييلــ وبآاين ان الجوء روووعهـ*

*رنووومهـ ،،،*

*عليكمـ بإلفـ عآآافيهـ هالطلعه*
*ودوومـ يارب رحلاتكمـ الحلووهـــــــــ*
*وتسلمـ هالعدسه ع التصوير المبدع*
*ماننحرمـ جوودكِ والتألق* 
*دمتي بسعاآآدهـــــــــــــــــ*

*تحـياآآتي / شـــــــــــــــذى*

----------


## آهات حنونه

واوووو
ذكرتيني بايام بحر الجامعه من زمااان مارحت <<ان شاء الله بالعيد اكيد رايحين

تصوير مميز جدا

----------


## رنيم الحب

> *اللهمـ صلـ على محمد وآلـ محمد وعجلـ فرجهمـ*
> *صوور حلـــــــــووهــ* 
> *والبحر جميييلــ وبآاين ان الجوء روووعهـ*
> 
> *رنووومهـ ،،،*
> 
> *عليكمـ بإلفـ عآآافيهـ هالطلعه*
> *ودوومـ يارب رحلاتكمـ الحلووهـــــــــ*
> *وتسلمـ هالعدسه ع التصوير المبدع*
> ...



*البحر بكل حـــــــآآلآته جميل* 
*ولآسيمآآ في هذة الأجوآآء الرآآئعة* 
*فكآن جمـــــآل البحر يستولى على كل إحسـآآسيسي* 


*تسلمي غـآليتي ..*
***شذآوي*** 
*أسعدني مروركِ الرآآئع* 
*وإن شآآء اللة تروحي وتستمتعي بجمــــآل البحر* 

*موفقة لكل خير ..* 
*تحيــــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## رنيم الحب

> واوووو
> ذكرتيني بايام بحر الجامعه من زمااان مارحت <<ان شاء الله بالعيد اكيد رايحين
> 
> تصوير مميز جدا



*ليش تركتووه ..!!*
*أحنــــآآ من زمــــآآن وأحنا على طول نرووح فيه* 
*ولو غيرنآآه مايعجبنــــآآ ونرجع له مرة ثآنية* 

*إن شآآء الله تروحي بالعيد .. وأحنـآ بعد نتمنى نرووح* 

*يسلموو غـــــآليتي ..*
***آهـــــــآت حنونة *** 
*على مروركِ اللطيف ..* 
*ولآحرمنا الله منكِ..* 
*موفقة لكل خير ..* 
*تحيــــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

أأنبأكِ أحدهم أنكِ عريقة الانتماء للتميز
لاغبار ، لاسُحب تُخفيكِ ...



وجبة العشاء شهية ألتهمتها عيني بشراهة  >> استحي يابنت :$


عوافي عليكم يارب....
وياعسى ماتنقطع هالعادة ...
هالاسبوع وكل اسبوع ...
بشرط أن تذكريني مع كل موج يُثير وجدانك ....>>غصب...!!!!
اعذريني فارطة الفيوز ..


سلمت عدسة تسكنُ راحتيك..
موفقة حبيبة ..
دمعة جائت مُتأخرة أليس كذلك..!
ولكنها جائت تهنئكِ على إبداع استوطنكِ

مُبلغة مناكِ أبدأ
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

رنيم الحب (11-16-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنآ بهم ياالله ..~ 
> أأنبأكِ أحدهم أنكِ عريقة الانتماء للتميز
> لاغبار ، لاسُحب تُخفيكِ ...
> 
> تسلمي لي ع الكلآم الحلوو اللي يخجل
> 
> 
> وجبة العشاء شهية ألتهمتها عيني بشراهة >> استحي يابنت :$
> ...



*غــــآليتي ..* 
**~دمــــــــــــــووعة~** 
*أسعدني مروركِ وكلمــــــآآتكِ الرآآئعة* 
*وجهزي حــآآلك المرة الجآية نمر عليكِ ترووحي معـــــــــآآنآآ ..* 
*شرآآيــــــــــــــــــك..؟؟* 
*(كآن يصير للبحر طعم ثآآني )* 

*دمتي بحفظ المولى ورعــــــآيته* 
*ولكِ أطيب التحـــــآيآآ وأرقهآآ ..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-17-2010)

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

تصوييير رآئع آحسس آلجو يجنن ..
علييييكم بالعآفيه رنووم .. 
تسلم عدسستش .. تعيش وتصور آحلى وآحلى ..  :toung: 
تحيآتيـ .. ^^

----------

رنيم الحب (02-17-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
لقطات رهيييييييييبه 
تسلم يمناك رنومه 
بنتظار جديد عدستك الرائعه 
مودتي..
*

----------


## رنيم الحب

> تصوييير رآئع آحسس آلجو يجنن ..
> علييييكم بالعآفيه رنووم .. 
> تسلم عدسستش .. تعيش وتصور آحلى وآحلى .. 
> تحيآتيـ .. ^^



بالفعل كآن الجوإبدآآع 
وبخآطري أروح مرة ثآنية 

الله يعآفيك وإن شآء الله تروحي 
تسلمي غآليتي ..
على المرورالرآئع 
هذآ من ذووقك الرآقي 
وهذي محآولة بسيطة للتصوير .. وإن شآء الجآيآآت أكثر 
موفقة .. 
تحيـآآتـي ..
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## رنيم الحب

> *لقطات رهيييييييييبه* 
> *تسلم يمناك رنومه* 
> *بنتظار جديد عدستك الرائعه* 
> *مودتي..*



تسلمي يآوردة على المرور
ولآحرمنا الله من عطر كلمآتك 
موفقة .. 
تحيــآآتي القلبية..
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## أموله

*الله يديم جمعكمَ يارب*
*ويحفظكم ويخليكم لبعضض*
*تصوير جميل وراقي*
*:d موفقه*

----------

